# กʕ



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

*ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้*

ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

☆＿☆　go to sleep!!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

(>‘o’)>


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

whoa. how?


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

probably offline said:


> ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


that's what she said


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

But at what cost?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

*probably offline* has common sense x)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hah



redstar312 said:


> But at what cost?


hah.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


*(^.^)*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

*≧∇≦*
*≧∇≦**≧∇≦*
*≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦*
*≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦*
*≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦**≧∇≦*​


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been waiting for this kind of thread on SAS to show up.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*
بِسْمِ اللَّـهِ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ
كهيعص ﴿١﴾ ذِكْرُ رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا ﴿٢﴾ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا ﴿٣﴾ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا ﴿٤﴾ وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا ﴿٥﴾ يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ ۖ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا ﴿٦﴾ يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَىٰ لَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا ﴿٧﴾ قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيًّا ﴿٨﴾ قَالَ كَذَٰلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ خَلَقْتُكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئًا ﴿٩﴾ قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَل لِّي آيَةً ۚ قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا ﴿١٠﴾ فَخَرَجَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ مِنَ الْمِحْرَابِ فَأَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْهِمْ أَن قَالَ هَـٰذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي ۖ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ ۖ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا ﴿٩٨﴾ وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ ۖ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعًا ﴿٩٩﴾ وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضًا ﴿١٠٠﴾ الَّذِينَ كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَاءٍ عَن ذِكْرِي وَكَانُوا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعًا ﴿١٠١﴾ أَفَحَسِبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَن يَتَّخِذُوا عِبَادِي مِن دُونِي أَوْلِيَاءَ ۚ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلًا ﴿١٠٢﴾ قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُم بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا ﴿١٠٣﴾ الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا ﴿١٠٤﴾ أُولَـٰئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا ﴿١٠٥﴾ ذَٰلِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ بِمَا كَفَرُوا وَاتَّخَذُوا آيَاتِي وَرُسُلِي هُزُوًا ﴿١٠٦﴾ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا ﴿١٠٧﴾ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا ﴿١٠٨﴾ قُل لَّوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا ﴿١٠٩﴾ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ ۖ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ ﴿٨٥﴾ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ الشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ وَوَجَدَ عِندَهَا قَوْمًا ۗ قُلْنَا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِمَّا أَن تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّا أَن تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا ﴿٨٦﴾ قَالَ أَمَّا مَن ظَلَمَ فَسَوْفَ نُعَذِّبُهُ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا نُّكْرًا ﴿٨٧﴾ وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُ جَزَاءً الْحُسْنَىٰ ۖ وَسَنَقُولُ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْرًا ﴿٨٨﴾ ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَبًا ﴿٨٩﴾ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَطْلِعَ الشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ لَّمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُم مِّن دُونِهَا سِتْرًا ﴿٩٠﴾ كَذَٰلِكَ وَقَدْ أَحَطْنَا بِمَا لَدَيْهِ خُبْرًا ﴿٩١﴾ ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَبًا ﴿٩٢﴾ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السَّدَّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمَا قَوْمًا لَّا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلًا ﴿٩٣﴾ قَالُوا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا عَلَىٰ أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا ﴿٩٤﴾ قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْمًا ﴿٩٥﴾ آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا سَاوَىٰ بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُوا ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا ﴿٩٦﴾ فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْسَأَلْتُكَ عَن شَيْءٍ بَعْدَهَا فَلَا تُصَاحِبْنِي ۖ قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِن لَّدُنِّي عُذْرًا ﴿٧٦﴾ فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَن يَنقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ ۖ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا ﴿٧٧﴾ قَالَ هَـٰذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ ۚ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا ﴿٧٨﴾ أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءَهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا ﴿٧٩﴾ وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا ﴿٨٠﴾ فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا ﴿٨١﴾ وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَن يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ ۚ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ۚ ذَٰلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا ﴿٨٢﴾مَا أَنسَانِيهُ إِلَّا الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ ۚ وَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا ﴿٦٣﴾ قَالَ ذَٰلِكَ مَا كُنَّا نَبْغِ ۚ فَارْتَدَّا عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصًا ﴿٦٤﴾ فَوَجَدَا عَبْدًا مِّنْ عِبَادِنَا آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن لَّدُنَّا عِلْمًا ﴿٦٥﴾ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَىٰ هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَىٰ أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا ﴿٦٦﴾ قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا ﴿٦٧﴾ وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَىٰ مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا ﴿٦٨﴾ قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاءَ اللَّـهُ صَابِرًا وَلَا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا ﴿٦٩﴾ قَالَ فَإِنِ اتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِي عَن شَيْءٍ حَتَّىٰ أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا ﴿٧٠﴾ فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا رَكِبَا فِي السَّفِينَةِ خَرَقَهَا ۖ قَالَ أَخَرَقْتَهَا لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا إِمْرًا ﴿٧١﴾ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا ﴿٧٢﴾ قَالَ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا ﴿٧٣﴾ فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَامًا فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئً
*


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Me don't understand. O_O


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

get out of my pixels


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Here, have my attention.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

This is the thread of the fight club, nighto.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

◕~◕


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

(ง ͠° ل͜ °)ง ᴛʜᴇ ᴜɴsᴇᴇɴ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ ɪs ᴛʜᴇ ᴅᴇᴀᴅʟɪᴇsᴛ (ง ͠° ل͜ °)ง


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Guess what's this:

*_|_*


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

perkins said:


> here, have my attention.


.........♥#########♥ 
.....♥#############♥ 
...♥###############♥ 
..♥#################♥..................♥###♥ 
..♥##################♥..........♥#########♥ 
....♥#################♥......♥#############♥ 
.......♥################♥..♥###############♥ 
.........♥################♥################♥ 
...........♥ #######*love you so much perkins*#####♥ 
..............♥##*can i have it too*#########♥ 
................♥##########################♥ 
..................♥#######################♥ 
....................♥####################♥ 
......................♥#################♥ 
........................♥##############♥ 
...........................♥###########♥ 
.............................♥#########♥ 
...............................♥#######♥ 
.................................♥#####♥ 
...................................♥###♥ 
.....................................♥#♥ 
.......................................♥ 
.......................................♥ 
.....................................♥ 
...................................♥ 
.................................♥ 
..............................♥ 
............................♥ 
.........................♥ 
......................♥ 
..................♥ 
.............♥ 
.........♥ 
......♥ 
....♥ 
......♥......................♥...♥ 
..........♥.............♥............♥ 
..............♥.....♥...................♥ 
...................♥.....................♥ 
................♥......♥..............♥ 
..............♥.............♥....♥ 
.............♥ 
...........♥ 
..........♥ 
.........♥ 
.........♥ 
..........♥ 
..............♥ 
...................♥ 
..........................♥ 
...............................♥ 
.................................♥ 
.................................♥ 
..............................♥ 
.........................♥ 
..................♥  
...........♥ 
.....♥ 
...♥ 
.♥.............................♥....♥ 
♥..........................♥...........♥ 
.♥......................♥................♥ 
..♥...................♥..................♥ 
...♥....................................♥ 
.....♥...............................♥ 
........♥.........................♥ 
...........♥...................♥ 
..............♥..............♥ 
..................♥.......♥ 
.....................♥..♥ 
.......................♥


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

handsup said:


> Guess what's this:
> 
> *_|_*


Perpendicularity symbol?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about.


I don't either. It makes me feel like I'm old and I don't understand things anymore.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

You broke SAS!! Congratulations.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Anti depressant said:


> You broke SAS!! Congratulations.


(the idea of total nonsensical flow of posts(thoughts/ideas) in any and all threads is so interesting/cool; WE SHOULD DO IT)

...

and then get banned


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I don't either. It makes me feel like I'm old and I don't understand things anymore.


When someone creates a thread that is clearly complete nonsense, then it is common to see people reply in kind with total nonsense. It's a sort of acknowledgement from other posters: "hey, this makes no sense, so here's some more stuff that makes no sense!" The only thing to understand is that there is nothing to understand.

(unless the OP is in on some inside joke or something that I am completely unaware of, in which case ignore me)


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

………..
……………….__
…………./´¯/‘…’/´¯¯`·¸
………./‘/…/…./……./¨¯\
……..(’(…´…´…. ¯~/‘…’)
………\……………..‘…../
……….’’…\………. _.·´
…………\…………..(
bro fist if you dont post this to 5 bros then you arent a bro


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

loneliness said:


> When someone creates a thread that is clearly complete nonsense, then it is common to see people reply in kind with total nonsense. It's a sort of acknowledgement from other posters: "hey, this makes no sense, so here's some more stuff that makes no sense!" The only thing to understand is that there is nothing to understand.
> 
> (unless the OP is in on some inside joke or something that I am completely unaware of, in which case ignore me)


I kind of figured. I was kind of joking about the not understanding things, but kind of serious. I never used the internet much until last year, so most of this stuff is new to me. I actually did wonder if it was an inside joke.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I kind of figured. I was kind of joking about the not understanding things, but kind of serious. I never used the internet much until last year, so most of this stuff is new to me. I actually did wonder if it was an inside joke.


I figured this was the case. I've seen your posts and obviously you're not stupid.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

loneliness said:


> I figured this was the case. I've seen your posts and obviously you're not stupid.


We've got to represent the great state of Illinois, right?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:no


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

♨_♨์์์์์์์ื ?์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์ ์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์ ์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์ ์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์

ืืืฟหกืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืื

ืื์์์์ืืกืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืื ทททททททททททืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืฟฟฟฟฟฟฟฟฟฟิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิผห่าด่่่่่่่่่่ห่ดาไาดาำสา้ดด้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ผ้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้่

シシ

シ

์์์์์์์์์์์ืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืฃฃิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิมมมมมมมมมมมมมมมมมทททททฃทททททททททททททมมมมมมมปาาาาาาาาาาาาาสาษษษษษษษษษษษษษษษศศศศศศศศศศศศาาษษศศซซซซซซซฒฒ?????์ฺฺฺืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืืื
้

I wonder if they'll do something about stacking diacritics one day. Hopefully not. XD

シシシシシシシシ ✿ シシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシシ

シ(์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์์ )

^ that did not work I tried ._. pretend the flower is on top.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

∧＿∧
（｡･ω･｡)つ━☆・*。
⊂　　 ノ 　　　・゜+.
　しーＪ　　　°。+ *´¨)
　　　　　　　　　.· ´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
　　　　　　　　　　(¸.·´ (¸.·’* ☆


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> ∧＿∧
> （｡･ω･｡)つ━☆・*。
> ⊂　　 ノ 　　　・゜+.
> しーＪ　　　°。+ *´¨)
> ...


aww that's pretty ^_^


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

dem hax


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> aww that's pretty ^_^


I love what happens when you get quoted:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The bear has special powers, it's corrupting the forum's energy source.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I love what happens when you get quoted:


:clap


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^continuing the legacy


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> We've got to represent the great state of Illinois, right?


For sure.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000011111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

_____________________________________________▄▄████████▄
___________________________________________▄█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓██▄
___________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▄
________________________________▄█████▄_█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
________________▄▄██████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
_____________▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█
__________▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█
________▄█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓█
_______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓█
______█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▀▀▀▀██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓█__▄████████▄
_____█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▀▀___________▀█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▄
____█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▀_______________▓▓█▓▓▓▓███████▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
____█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█_____________▓▓▓░░░█▓██░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_____█▓▓▓▓▓▓█____________▓▓░░░░░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓░░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
__█▌_█▓▓▓▓▓█___________▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓░░░░░░░▓░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_█▓█_█▓▓▓▓█__________▓▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
█▓▓▓██▓▓▓█_________▓█░░▐░░░░░░░░░▄█████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█________▀▄█░░░▐░░░░░░▄█▀░░░░░░▀█░░░░░░░░░░░▓░░░░▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓████
_██▓▓▓██________▀▀▄▌░░░▐░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░▓░░░░░▓▓▓▓█▓███▓▓▓█
___▀▀▀▀__________▀▄█░░░░▐░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░▓░░░░░▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
__________________▓░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▄▄▄▅░░░░░░░░░▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_________________▓░░▀░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▀▄▄▅░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
__________________▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄░░░░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
___________________▓░░░░░▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
____________________▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
_______________________▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██████
_______________________▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█
_______________________▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█
_______________________▓▒▒▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█
_____________________▓▓▒▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█
______________________▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█
_____________________________▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█▓▓▓▓█▓█████▓▓▓▓█
___________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
__________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███
__________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓███████
___________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓█
____________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
__________________________________________███████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
_________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
_________________________________________█▓▓▓▓▓▓█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
___________________________________________██▓▓▓▓███▄▄
______________________________________________▀▀▀


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Derailing said:


> 11111111111111 etc


I decoded your message using a binary to text translator:



> ÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿðÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿð


I know your secret now!

also that wasn't what that looked like when I copied it.. Weird haha.

was like this and so on: &#255

(didn't realise you could type in html codes for characters here and have them be auto converted. Only seems to work when you edit the post a second time though... Interesting.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

persephone the dread said:


> the bear has special powers, it's corrupting the forum's energy source.


 ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ

persephone.............................per..........se......phone..............


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No D: I was right :afr

Magic pig/cat will save us!

It should have been Gandalf but he didn't want to paste in for duty ¬_¬


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I decoded your message using a binary to text translator:
> 
> I know your secret now!
> 
> ...


"There are 10 kinds of people in the world: those who understand binary numerals, and those who don't."

lol, I love this wacky thread


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Derailing said:


> "There are 10 kinds of people in the world: those who understand binary numerals, and those who don't."
> 
> lol, I love this wacky thread


 I get it.

I think I'm going to stop posting in this thread now before I use up all 50 of my posts just here :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Z
z
(\_(\
( - .-)
(")-(")


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....(....\................../....)....
....\....\................/..../....
....\....\...._.._...../..../....
....\....\./' .|. '\./_../....
..../.....|_..|.(___ '\....
....|.....|'_ .|'_.|..\...)...
.....\....' .. '.......'...
.......\__________o.....


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No D: I was right :afr
> 
> Magic pig/cat will save us!
> 
> It should have been Gandalf but he didn't want to paste in for duty ¬_¬


*Magic pigcat(also known as "ears are too far to the left man")*

HP 400
███████████████████ 
MP 4000
███████████████████

∧＿∧
（｡･ω･｡)つ━☆・*。
⊂　　 ノ 　　　・゜+.
　しーＪ　　　°。+ *´¨)
　　　　　　　　　.· ´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
　　　　　　　　　　(¸.·´ (¸.·'* ☆

VS

*Unknown bear force 2.0*

HP ???
███████████████████ 
MP ???
███████████████████

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

probably offline said:


> *Magic pigcat(also known as "ears are too far to the left man")*
> 
> HP 400
> ███████████████████
> ...


how do you creative like that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I herd there were bears in this thread


nope nuthin to see here move along sir..................
/{
...| |
...| |
...| |
._| |_
(_| |_)
) | | (
(____)


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

̿ ̿̿'̿̿\̵͇̿̿\=(•̪●)=/̵͇̿̿/'̿̿ ̿ ̿


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

git yer darned weeaboo **** off of this forum


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


>


um wow that boy is so obvi korean nice try


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░
░░░░░░▄▄▄▀▀▀▀█▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░█▄░░░░
░░░▄█▀▀░░░░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░█▀▄░░░
░▄██▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░▀▀██▄█░░░
▄▀▀░▀▀█▄░░░░░▄█▀▀█▄▄░▀█░░░░░░▀█▄░░
█░░░░░▄█▄▄▄▄█▀░░░░░█░░█▄░░░░░░░▀▄░
█▄░░▄▀▀░░░░▀▀▄▄░░░░█▄░░█░░░░░░░░█▄
████▀░░▄▄▄▄░░░▀▄▄▄██░░░█░░░░░░░░░█
███▀░░██████░░░███▀█▄░▄▀░░░░░░░░░█
░██░░░░█▀▀▀█░░░░█░░░▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░▄█
░█▀█░░░█▀▀▀█░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
░▀█▀▄▄█▀░░░▀█░░█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█░░
░░▀█░░░░░░░░░▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░▄██░█░░
░░░░██▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄█▀░██░█░░
░░░░█░▀█▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄██▀▀█░░░░██░█░░
░░░░█░░█░░░░░█░░█░░░█░░█░░░░██░█░░
░▄▄▄█░░█░░▄▄▄█░░█░▄▀▀░░█░░░▄██░█░░
▀█▄▄▄▄▄█░░█▄▄▄▄▄█░░▀▀▀▀░░░░█▄▄▄█░░


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> how 2 AZN :S
> 
> [spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]BISCUITS[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BOOKS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BEARS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BRITISH GIRLS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]I GOT WAY MORE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS THAN YOUUUUUUUUU[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]stop[/spoiler][/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Can I date yer mum?[/spoiler]HI[/spoiler]​


crumpets are superior, bah humbug, and my mum doesn't date polar bears.










peace out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> *Magic pigcat(also known as "ears are too far to the left man")*
> 
> HP 400
> ███████████████████
> ...


XD looks like magic pigcat has his work cut out for him.



Clarity's polar bear said:


> how 2 AZN :S
> 
> [spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]BISCUITS[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BOOKS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BEARS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]BRITISH GIRLS[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]I GOT WAY MORE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS THAN YOUUUUUUUUU[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]stop[/spoiler][/spoiler]Don't click this[spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Don't click this[/spoiler][spoiler=Don't click this]Can I date yer mum?[/spoiler]HI[/spoiler]​


I found the biscuits! But there were none left ._. only crumbs.


----------



## milkcafe (Mar 25, 2014)

tadpole language


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> The crumpet is mine. Paid a lot for, this one.
> 
> Did you know I'm eating a crumpet and an English muffin on the same table? Strange culinary habits sir.
> 
> Ok I'll stop now.


crumpets are good, I like them with jam. The only problem is, when I put them in my toaster they don't come out very far so I have to tip the toaster over to get at them, and then I often end up with bread crumbs all over the place.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------

